# Haynie 23 LS VS. SCB topcat VS. Majek Xtreme



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

going to buy a new boat and have it narrowed down to these three... The Haynie 23 LS, Simmons SCB Topcat, Majek Xtreme, or Mosca Phantom. Would like to hear any opinions on these boats, or any other boats... THANKS!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*ALL 3-GOOD LUCK...*


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This should get good...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I think you should test drive them all. It probably depends some on what you want to do with the boat.

My choice is SCB.

All of those manufactures would be glad to let you test drive and that is the only way to see for yourself which fits you the best.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Scb stingray for the win IMHO, 70+ mph,fuel efficient, no Chine walk under high speeds, runs shallow, rides on top of the nasty chop by packing air, beautiful boat, great customer service, very clean and professional craftsmanship, and runs shallow just to name a few from my personal dealings with Eric Simmons and owning one of his boats. My new stingray will be ready next month and I have been counting the days.

Goodluck with your choice and like fishnfool said go get a test ride.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

:doowapsta Yep, where is the popcorn???


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I run an SCB Stingray, so I may be a little partial on what I think. I have been running the SCB for about a year and probably will not buy any other boat but an SCB. I'm not saying that the other boats you named are not good boats but unless you have rode in an SCB, it's hard to explain. The only other boat that you named that I have rode in is the Majek Xtream. The ride and performance of these two boats is no comparison. It really don't matter what you read on this board, spend the extra time and go take a ride in each of the boats.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Very few people are turely impartial, best advice I can come up with is ride in them all. Don't let the marketing machines make your choices, ridem em' and form your own opinion.

Be sure and test them all in open water, and if at all possible in similar conditions.

Wes


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

*LS*

Pick the roughest day you can find and run them across Corpus/Galveston bays, one will stand out. Run down the ditch, another will stand out. In the end it will come down to ride quality or pure speed.

I went with the LS, it was the right choice for me.

Not a bad problem to have at all.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> *Pick the roughest day you can find and run them across Corpus/Galveston bays*, one will stand out. Run down the ditch, another will stand out. In the end it will come down to ride quality or pure speed.
> 
> I went with the LS, it was the right choice for me.
> 
> Not a bad problem to have at all.


good point. You hear a lot about how boats run in butter ball weather... with light loads that aren't realistic to how most people run when they fish.

do you want a boat that will go 87 MPH with 1 lifejacket and 3 gallons of gas, or do you want a good fishing boat? take them out... load them up and run them. When I took my boat out, I invited a couple buddies to go along, and then filled up both livewells to add more weight. I could care less how the boat runs with an unrealistic light load, because I *never* run it that way. you might find an awesome youtube video of your new potential boat going 964 MPH, but it seems I do a lot more "fishing" when I go fishing, than I do hauling *** in the boat.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Take all the performance numbers out (speed and draft) and look at the build quality of these boats one builder will stand out. It did for me. With that said go buy the boat you want you will have a great time in any of them.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

shooks said:


> Take all the performance numbers out (speed and draft) and look at the build quality of these boats one builder will stand out. It did for me. With that said go buy the boat you want you will have a great time in any of them.


i wouldnt say any of them lack in build quaity. Only the SCB has the liner, but still bolt down thier consoles. Pretty sure there are plenty to 20 year old RFL's running around too.

At the end of the day have fun riding in all of them, and get what best suits you, at the time anyhow.

I would throw Lake and Bay, Yellowfin, and Shearwater into the mix as well if you are into linered boats.

Like i said earlier, what a nice problem to have. please keep us updated.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

flattyflattie, I agree with you, what a nice problem to have. The LS is one of the best looking boats on the water.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I would echo the comments that have already been said above and would be curious if you have gotten any prices and wait times of the boats you have listed? 

Mike


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> I would echo the comments that have already been said above and would be curious if you have gotten any prices and wait times of the boats you have listed?
> 
> Mike


Im looking at the same boats. Wait time on Haynie is 14-16weeks and SCB 6-7 months. Cant go wrong with either one though


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

I test ran the Extreme with one battery an ice chest for a seat and a 250SHO. It ran 78ish and was very dangerous. The chine walk was rediculous. I also ran the SCB with a more realistic load and it ran 80ish. The only thing that I had to worry about was keeping my shirt down. The boat runs like a dream with no chine walk at all. I am patiently waiting for mine. Also the rigging and quality is second to none. It is perfect in every way. I like the Extreme but it doesn't compare to the SCB in my opinion. Run them all and you will see.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Oops!! Just saw you were asking about the Topcat. I ran the Stingray and loved it. I would still go with the Topcat anyway. The hull and quality are the same.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

scooba said:


> I test ran the Extreme with one battery an ice chest for a seat and a 250SHO. It ran 78ish and was very dangerous. The chine walk was rediculous. I also ran the SCB with a more realistic load and it ran 80ish. The only thing that I had to worry about was keeping my shirt down. The boat runs like a dream with no chine walk at all. I am patiently waiting for mine. Also the rigging and quality is second to none. It is perfect in every way. I like the Extreme but it doesn't compare to the SCB in my opinion. Run them all and you will see.


good post..... because unloaded MPH is the only factor to consider in a fishing boat. :headknock

the way some of you guys talk about "fishing boats", I'm surprised you don't just go buy a turbine driven hydroplane... I bet they go even faster, with minimal chine walk....

as far as the rigging goes... Majek doesn't rig boats, their dealers do.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

The attention to detail on the SCB is second to none. As everyone knows they are extremely fast boats. However, I have fished on one enough to know that anyone that says it is a smoother ride than the LS is brainwashed with the marketing and not being honest with themselves.

Like Kyle and another poster said...go pick a day when it is whitecapping on every wave and see if you have any teeth left. Again I am not bashing SCB....just stating that there is NO 1 boat that does it all. $50-60K is a lot of money to spend on a boat and before you spend that kind of money you better go load the 3 up and take them out to your fishing grounds with the load you usually have and then make your decision. Don't listen to internet posters unless they are willing to make your payments!!

I will say it also depends on where you fish. If you are lucky enough that you don't have to cross any open body of water then go for the ultra speed demon. I prefer a smooth ride vs. the fast ride in calm water.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

It was not about speed. Its about performance. The SCB can go that fast with no issues. The Mejak is scary at that speed. Thats all.
We all know where Mejak's are rigged. SCB riggs thier own and are perfect with attention to detail and quality. I own a Mejak and am not impressed with the rigging at all.
I have had 2 other boats that were rigged at the manufacturer and was very happy with both. Something to also consider.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I am going to throw an unbiased opinion out there. I love my extreme, BUT it will beat the sh#t outa you in anything rougher than 2'ers! It is pretty fast (68ish) and does what I need it to do. I have not ridden in an SCB and would REALLY like to drive a LS, but don't know anybody who owns one. What my Majek does have is "fishability"...not saying that the others don't, but I like how my boat fishes... very versatile! 

I will say one thing more...THE NEW BOAT MARKET HAS LOST THEIR EFFING MINDS! Especially the majeks and haynies!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I like Majeks, just don't like their extreme. Their flat bottom boats are their better boats IMO. Haynies are good and so are SCB's. I got a Lake and Bay. hehehe......., but I would like an SCB to add to the collection.

Rob


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Haynie......or Tran


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been in all three, having owned a 22 Extreme, I know run a Haynie 24 HO. One of my good friends and tournament partners runs a 22 Stingray and I have run and fished from an older TopCat. The rigging from the SCB is empecable, gel and finish work second to none, ride wise it is good in less than 1.5(maybe 2') tight chop. Speed wise in slick water, it is the fastest, my buddy's Stingray is a low to mid 80's ride with a 300XS Merc. As for Haynie, it is built like a tank, rigging depends on the dealer(they all do a pretty nice job), the rough water ride is the best of the 3, drop the nose and run 60 in big chop and mid 70's in good water with a 300 and they will build how you want it. The gel and finish work on the Haynie has improved alot in the last year and is now extremely nice for a rolled edge boat. As for Majek, great finish work, rigging depends on dealer, it can be hard to drive at speed for a novice(depending on setup). Rough water ride is not as good as the other two boats on your list. My biggest complaint with Majek is rigging access(pumps/bilge), it is very difficult to get to this area for any maintainance, unlike the others with very easy access. Thats my view, any of the three is a great choice, go ride and decide with a normal load in the waters you fish. 
Glenn


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It's not really fair to compare the ride of the 22' extreme to the 24 HO.. The HO is a much bigger boat. I haven't ever looked at the access point for pumps and bilge on the 22, but on my 25, there is a ton of room back there, and the ride is much better than the 22 as well... Just a bigger boat. The main thing I don't like about the 22 extreme is how much it rolls at anchor or drifting. The 25 is a much more stable boat. Of course it doesn't travel at the speed of light, but it goes fast enough. 

As mentioned above, the boat is set up for fishing, not boat racing. I think the haynies do a great job of this as well. I haven't crawled around on a simmons, so I can't speak to that. It just seems the only thing your hear is how fast they are


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't mean to sound like I was comparing the 22 extreme to the HO. I've spent time in the LS as well. Both LS and HO are built on the same running surface, so they ride similar. The LS will fly the bow a little easier due to 10" shorter sides and less weight. My personal boat is setup to fish and only runs in the low 60's, good enough for me and the higher sides are safer for my young kids.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

is that HO a little bit more narrow than the extreme, or just a deeper V?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Kyle 1974 not all SCB were built for speed, I tested all the boats on my list. What I wanted was a smooth running hull in any condition with lots of deck space. What I ended up with is a Mercury 175 Pro XS powered SCB sting ray. Durning my build time(less than 8 months) Eric Simmons never said lets go faster, by the way I have the slowest SCB on the water. I bought this boat so me and my wife can fish any week end that we are in Port A smooth or bad windy water. And yes IMHO SCB are built better. Thanks Scott


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

shooks said:


> Kyle 1974 not all SCB were built for speed, I tested all the boats on my list. What I wanted was a smooth running hull in any condition with lots of deck space. What I ended up with is a Mercury 175 Pro XS powered SCB sting ray. Durning my build time(less than 8 months) Eric Simmons never said lets go faster, by the way I have the slowest SCB on the water. I bought this boat so me and my wife can fish any week end that we are in Port A smooth or bad windy water. And yes IMHO SCB are built better. Thanks Scott


 I own a Shearwater so I have no loyalty to any boats mentioned above. IMO Majeks are way overpriced and just ride rough as hell. Haynies are pretty smooth rides and will run pretty shallow as well. The SCB is a work of art.............. Eric builds one hell of a boat. Its finish is second to none. I havent ridden in a Stingray, however I demoed a prop from him and his exact words were drop your boat and hook up the Stingray and go cruise it. The rigging is second to none as well. Done by one man inside a A/C shop to your specs. So I know your post is Topcat VS Haynie and Majek, but I would Rate SCB, Haynie and throw Majek off the list.......:texasflag


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TroutNOut said:


> I own a Shearwater so I have no loyalty to any boats mentioned above. *IMO Majeks are way overpriced* and just ride rough as hell. Haynies are pretty smooth rides and will run pretty shallow as well. The SCB is a work of art..............:texasflag


 funny thing for someone with a shearwater to say....


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Get a Haynie 24 HO. I have one and it is the best overall boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, LOL To be honest the Shearwater I rode in a few years back was wet IMO . Awesome boat just not my fit. I guess I am gonna be the blacksheep here.

I have rode in all mentioned and more. I like the 22' Extreme, If you have tabs and KNOW how to drive it, I have had some Kick [email protected]@ times. I realize it is yesteryears tech. compared to mentioned. But a fishing machine. Here we go again , Ford , Chevy , Dodge. Everybody is GOING longer and more motor. I really like the Haynies a lot especially the 23LS.( that boat with a 250 SHO) is on a solid list. I am not a Merc fan. Been there,seen, said it, read the book. I have rode with 2 guys I know that ran an extreme and they could make them perform and ride. Like I said I guess I am the Black sheep, thats cool and I can dig it.



Kyle 1974 said:


> funny thing for someone with a shearwater to say....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I guess since the 24 HO haynie has been thrown into the mix, we might as well throw in the 25' extreme. I have one and I think it's the best.  


and it's faster than my buddy's 24 HO that has a 250 merc.


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

TroutNOut said:


> I own a Shearwater so I have no loyalty to any boats mentioned above. IMO Majeks are way overpriced and just ride rough as hell. Haynies are pretty smooth rides and will run pretty shallow as well. The SCB is a work of art.............. Eric builds one hell of a boat. Its finish is second to none. I havent ridden in a Stingray, however I demoed a prop from him and his exact words were drop your boat and hook up the Stingray and go cruise it. The rigging is second to none as well. Done by one man inside a A/C shop to your specs. So I know your post is Topcat VS Haynie and Majek, but I would Rate SCB, Haynie and throw Majek off the list.......:texasflag


I've spent the past couple years looking into building and building boats and would have to agree that Eric builds real nice ride, very detailed. For those of you who haven't had a chance to ride in a mod tunnel like the SCB your in for a treat, very stable and smooth in rough chop. I guess my only question is with today's incredible assortment of building materials why would Haynie use so much marine plywood in there boats? Marine plywood or not it's heavy, resins don't bond well,etc. Coosa boards lighter, stronger, water proof and I can't imagine that with the cost of new boats that the added cost would drive a buyer away. I assume the SCB's wood free and don't know about the Majek but Haynie shows it right on their web site?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Titan22fisher said:


> I've spent the past couple years looking into building and building boats and would have to agree that Eric builds real nice ride, very detailed. For those of you who haven't had a chance to ride in a mod tunnel like the SCB your in for a treat, very stable and smooth in rough chop. I guess my only question is with today's incredible assortment of building materials why would Haynie use so much marine plywood in there boats? Marine plywood or not it's heavy, resins don't bond well,etc. Coosa boards lighter, stronger, water proof and I can't imagine that with the cost of new boats that the added cost would drive a buyer away. I assume the SCB's wood free and don't know about the Majek but Haynie shows it right on their web site?


majek uses wood also....

how many rotted out haynies or majeks have you seen?

Majek has been building boats for a long time... there might be some majeks out there with rotted wood, but I've never seen one.


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> majek uses wood also....
> 
> how many rotted out haynies or majeks have you seen?
> 
> Majek has been building boats for a long time... there might be some majeks out there with rotted wood, but I've never seen one.


Not so much thinking about rot, just questioning why if better products are available wouldn't you use them? I assume they have a reason, but products like the Coosa board hold screws better as well as adhesives. Just wondering?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have owned a Majek 20V, own a Majek Illusion, and fished on several extremes and haynies. Buy what fits you and not what fits someone else. I do not care for the extreme. Just not my thing. SCB seems awesome but cost about as much as a small house. Haynie HO is a nice boat but narrow and dont like that the ones I have been on use a long shaft motor. The LS is killer but I hate how low it sits in the back. Again everything I have just typed is my personal preferences. I need a fishing boat and not just a boat the will do 80+ MPH.

The other thing I do not dig about the LS is that dang slope they put in the sides. I am sure there is some reason but its kind of strange!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

wellconnected, cost as much as a small house? They all do. I will show anyone what my boat cost. Do I think you can buy a boat like mine for the same price that I did I do not know. Just buy the boat that fits you the best. I still choose SCB.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

shooks said:


> wellconnected, cost as much as a small house? They all do. I will show anyone what my boat cost. Do I think you can buy a boat like mine for the same price that I did I do not know. Just buy the boat that fits you the best. I still choose SCB.


Shooks, negative on they all cost as much as a small house. Examples - Majek Illusion 35K, (from a dealer in the valley Xtreme - 42K with 250, and a 25 Xtreme with 300 for 43K. All brand new. I do not believe that you can get an SCB with decent horsepower ANYWHERE close to these prices. Again I have no doubt they are probably worth the money but still much much higher than Majek.

Majeks may not be as pretty, as fast, or as slick as some boats, but bottom line is they build a heck of a boat for the money. They have a model to pretty much suit everyones fishing style.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Stingray Sport/Merc 200 ProXS/2 Axel Trailer/SCB Factory Rigged: $44k This rig can hit speeds as high as 71 mph light, and 60+ loaded.

SCB Factory


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess since the 24 HO haynie has been thrown into the mix, we might as well throw in the 25' extreme. I have one and I think it's the best.
> 
> and it's faster than my buddy's 24 HO that has a 250 merc.


maybe so but I bet my daddy can beat up your daddy


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

wellconnected said:


> Shooks, negative on they all cost as much as a small house. Examples - Majek Illusion 35K, (from a dealer in the valley Xtreme - 42K with 250, and a 25 Xtreme with 300 for 43K. All brand new. I do not believe that you can get an SCB with decent horsepower ANYWHERE close to these prices. Again I have no doubt they are probably worth the money but still much much higher than Majek.
> 
> Majeks may not be as pretty, as fast, or as slick as some boats, but bottom line is they build a heck of a boat for the money. They have a model to pretty much suit everyones fishing style.


A rolled gunnel boat for 42k is still a rolled gunnel boat. Majek Illusion 35k great boat great price. SCB with decent horsepower, the efficient design of a SCB boat will allow you to run a low horsepower out board and still run 60mph or you can go big and go 89plus.

Majek boats are one of my favorite boats, the extreme with a caped hull was my #2 boat on my list. Not that it lost out to a SCB from their build quality but from the total performance.

I went with a Mercury out board because of Chris's marine.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

what does one gain with a liner in a bay boat?


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> what does one gain with a liner in a bay boat?


I think more cleaning??

As for the SCB being able to run a lower hp motor because of its efficient design would be incorrect. For a tunnel or mod tunnel you have to pack air under the hull to lift it which isn't going to happen until your flying, thats when it's efficient and fun!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> what does one gain with a liner in a bay boat?


Nothing more than a nice boat.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Kyle 1974
I have a table at the CCA banquet in New Braunfels TX. I would like to have you as my guest. If you can make it let me know.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

you will be half way down in the throttle in an xtreme and be scared lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Titan22fisher said:


> I think more cleaning??
> 
> As for the SCB being able to run a lower hp motor because of its efficient design would be incorrect. For a tunnel or mod tunnel you have to pack air under the hull to lift it which isn't going to happen until your flying, thats when it's efficient and fun!


Not really a correct statement. With a 175 Mercury Pro XS on our SCB Stingray we can get mid 60's. Not too many 23 foot boats can get those speeds with 175 horsepower. That's enough speed to pack enough air to get the comfortable and efficient ride.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We start getting effective air pack around 50 mph of air velocity through the tunnels (not water speed). So running into a 10mph headwind, around 40mph.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I have had one yellowfin 24 bay and have another one being built right now due in about 60 days. They are built to the best standards out there. They do draw a little over a foot and take a good bit more to get up but with the stepped bottom they get really good mpg . The next choice on my list was the scb topcat they are one fine rig


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not if you know how to drive them.



blackmagic said:


> you will be half way down in the throttle in an xtreme and be scared lol


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Not really a correct statement. With a 175 Mercury Pro XS on our SCB Stingray we can get mid 60's. Not too many 23 foot boats can get those speeds with 175 horsepower. That's enough speed to pack enough air to get the comfortable and efficient ride.


Yes, at that speed you've got it. Didn't mean to infer that you can't get a comfortable ride or efficient ride but the design of the hull is not as conducive to low hp or slow speeds as other hull designs. I run a mod tunnel and love it. wouldn't have anything else. I'd have to guess that nearly every time you take someone out in your SCB who hasn't been in one before they remark on the smoothness of the ride, more so in a good chop.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

shooks said:


> Kyle 1974
> I have a table at the CCA banquet in New Braunfels TX. I would like to have you as my guest. If you can make it let me know.


thanks for the offer shooks, but I will be in POC that weekend. sending a friend of to his doom (marraige). :rotfl:


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Titan22fisher said:


> I think more cleaning??
> 
> As for the SCB being able to run a lower hp motor because of its efficient design would be incorrect. For a tunnel or mod tunnel you have to pack air under the hull to lift it which isn't going to happen until your flying, thats when it's efficient and fun!


More cleaning and more weight. I have had both and unless you are using your boat for dating there is no need. They are fishing boats after all.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Biloxi24yf said:


> I have had one yellowfin 24 bay and have another one being built right now due in about 60 days. They are built to the best standards out there. They do draw a little over a foot and take a good bit more to get up but with the stepped bottom they get really good mpg . The next choice on my list was the scb topcat they are one fine rig


Now that yellowfin has been thrown into the mix, obviously you're happy with it or you wouldn't have ordered another but everyone I have talked to swears up and down it's soaking wet???

I ordered a 24' Haynie HO and absolutely can not wait until it's finished, cuts the water better than any boat I have been in so far.

Could possibly be jealous they can not afford one but I would like to hear about the performance on the 24' Yellowfin, PM if you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

*thanks!*

i apreciate all the info! glad someone else had said that the xtreme gets very sketchy at high speeds alot of people have said that to me... will keep people informed!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

trouthammer said:


> More cleaning and more weight. I have had both and unless you are using your boat for dating there is no need. They are fishing boats after all.


Same reason my Ford truck is a lariat with all the options - does it make it perform any better than a XLT - nope but sure is nice.

Loaded truck and SCB behind it - thats the way to roll!


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> Same reason my Ford truck is a lariat with all the options - does it make it perform any better than a XLT - nope but sure is nice.
> 
> Loaded truck and SCB behind it - thats the way to roll!


X2 that's the way I like to roll as well!

I live in the galveston bay complex and have had my Scb out in the nasty chop more times than I can remember. I run fully loaded each time I take her out and it runs 70 plus In semi choppy water. When it gets nasty choppy up here I back her down and get on top of the chop cruising at a comfortable 50ish

About the majek extreme, I was cruising down NASA road 1 a few months ago and got to clear lake Park bridge where I noticed a black boat flying across the lake... I pulled into the park boat ramp to get a better look at this boat and noticed it was a majek extreme that they were testing out different props. When I pulled into the park I watched this boat screaming across the semi-choppy lake Chine walking... The boat looked out of control to me and I thought to my self this man is about to loose control of this boat! He pulled into the dock put the boat on the trailer and changed props and went for it again. This guy driving this boat was a experienced boat driver and knew what he was doing. He test drove it again and came back in put it on the trailer and mentioned to the people standing there he got 83mph out of her. It look like every bit of 80plus but the boat looked like a handful to drive. Several times during his test drives across the lake I found my self clinching up saying omg he is about to flip that boat. So the comment posted about the extreme being a scary boat to drive I would have to agree from what I watched with my own eyes. The man driving the boat acted like it was no big deal and was a walk in the park for him. I wish I would have had a video camera to record this test session!

I truly believe if you go take a test ride on all 3 of these boats you will find the one for you. They are all very nice boats and I don't think you can go wring with any of them. I don't have any info on a haynie since I have never ridden on one.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, now Majek Extreme is yesterdays Junk. LOL EVERY single time these threads start a different boat has been either thrown into the mix or been shunned. 

I have a total different experience in an Extreme , I guess its who is driving them and how they are setup? Just food for thought. I also have a different experience with a Boat that has been mentioned consistently here? Hmmm.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> Wow, now Majek Extreme is yesterdays Junk. LOL EVERY single time these threads start a different boat has been either thrown into the mix or been shunned.
> 
> I have a total different experience in an Extreme , I guess its who is driving them and how they are setup? Just food for thought. I also have a different experience with a Boat that has been mentioned consistently here? Hmmm.[/quote
> ]
> ...


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Majek is a very nice boat... Nobody said it was yesterday's junk. I think it is still one of the top boats on the texas coast. You said in a post above that "it's not scary to drive the extreme if you know how to drive them". So I was just backing up what you had mentioned. I like all 3 of these boats very much and have considered buying each of them. 

The man posted about the extreme being scary at high speeds so I made a post on what I have seen personally. If I didn't have a Scb I would have a extreme or haynie with out a doubt. The Scb is first on my list.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I heard a pack of extremes burned down a hospital, then ate a boy scout troop just to propogate their scary reputation.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I heard a pack of extremes burned down a hospital, then ate a boy scout troop just to propogate their scary reputation.


Yea what he said!


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Never believe what you hear and only half of what you see...


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

ALl the boast are very different. If you want a very fast, extremly custom, expensive boat than the scb is the best best. If you want a light weight, pad Vee, that is very fast, trolling motors very straight, finished out with cap and nice hatches, excellent service, and drifts as good as anything for under $50K then the extreme is the best bet.

If you want something slow, that handles rough water, buy a boston whaler.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

gonefishing2 said:


> ALl the boast are very different. If you want a very fast, extremly custom, expensive boat than the scb is the best best. If you want a light weight, pad Vee, that is very fast, trolling motors very straight, finished out with cap and nice hatches, excellent service, and drifts as good as anything for under $50K then the extreme is the best bet.
> 
> If you want something slow, that handles rough water, buy a boston whaler.


Well said. Never felt unsafe in my extreme, but then again I havent broken 65mph. There is a very intelligent man than fishes out of seadrift by the name of Pat Goeff, get that man in the boat and he will TEACH you have to drive, no matter what boat.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

gonefishing2 said:


> ALl the boast are very different. If you want a very fast, extremly custom, expensive boat than the scb is the best best. If you want a light weight, pad Vee, that is very fast, trolling motors very straight, finished out with cap and nice hatches, excellent service, and drifts as good as anything for under $50K then the extreme is the best bet.
> 
> If you want something slow, that handles rough water, buy a boston whaler.


When did the Haynie LS become a whaler?

Maybe built like one, will still dust the other two choices across a rough bay any day of the week. Still wont run as shallow as the SCB, wont have a cap like available on the Majek.

I guess it needs a cap, liner, or a bigger price tag. Theres alot of different LS's out there so i would definately consider them "custom", and all 3 brands have glass hatches.

It ALL comes down to what YOU want. They are ALL VERY nice rigs.

To me it seems like it is becoming more of a fashion statement anyhow, i sure see alot of one of those at Sunday beach, never really out fishing though.

OP, at the end of the day, its your 50-70k check, make sure it puts a smile on your face.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I apologize, after reading my post, I realized it could have sounded like I was comparing a hanie to a whaler. I didnt mean anything ill will towards haynie, or anything bad. I just meant a BW is big, slow, but cozy.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

gonefishing2 said:


> I apologize, after reading my post, I realized it could have sounded like I was comparing a hanie to a whaler. I didnt mean anything ill will towards haynie, or anything bad. I just meant a BW is big, slow, but cozy.


I figured as much, but sounded funny and had to respond.

Even at that, being compared to a BW is complimentary. Awesome boats as well. talk about a good ride.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW.

25 Xtreme Yamaha F300 fly by wire:
68 MPH tournament loaded
Best stability and ride in HEAVY chop than anything I have been in.
Low $50's


And about the 22 Xtreme:
We are pushing the boats to the limits with the high performance stern lifting props. People that don't know how to drive the boat at speeds of 68-69+ tend to let the boat fall off the pad. I have driven an extreme 72+ for an hour straight with the exception of slowing out of respect to other boaters, and never once experienced the chine walking that is sooo fearful and scary. When I let customers drive on demos, we do see the chine walk come in effect, but learning the boat is part of getting it to perform.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Also, half of the people that have these performance boats (Majeks included) do not know how to drive the boat to it's full ability. I have personally seen some of these people with boats on the water with maxed out horsepower that should be required to take a performance boating course. I have seen some of these boats (even the non-chine walking boats) catch air or loose control in trying to pass people.

I am partial to Majeks, but I will still admit that we are pushing the boats to the outer boundaries of what they are meant to do. One day I made a video of my boat running 78ish driving one handed and holding throttle and camera with other. Then, went 73 into a 30+ wind one day in some hairy chop just to see what she could do, and I quickly became one of the people who needed to take the performance boating class. 

All in all, buy a boat that suits your needs. Out of the choices in the thread, someone would be an idiot if they were negative about what boat you pick.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I can personally tell you the first time I drove an extreme 70mph I was ready to get back on dry land for sure. Now having more time behind the wheel I feel very comfortable driving 74-75mph. You just cant put any yahoo behind the wheel of a boat like that. It takes some getting used to. That being said, I could see an extreme going over 80 a pretty scary ride, they aren't designed for that kind of speed.


----------



## Jmoney11 (Jan 23, 2013)

Majek extreme everytime


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Jmoney11 said:


> Majek extreme everytime


HAHA! I was confused when I saw this thread. This thread is really old, he actually went with haynie 23ls, but now has it for sale because he is getting into a haynie 23'-24' cat!

Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha this is old! But defiantly went with the haynie and love it! And it is for sale! Only has around 50 hours! Ill be fishing the SCB tournament this weekend if anybody would like to check it out!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Ride in a Tran , then decide !


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Its hands down Haynie for me. Its my dream boat ever since i rode in one... My mouth gets all wet just thinkin about it. Hoping to be in one next year.


----------



## RCantu75 (Mar 7, 2011)

Had a stingray and loved it! Was lucky enough to find a good deal on a used one, but now that I've sold it, can't afford a brand new one! Stupid me! Seriously considering the Tran Cat SVT 240 & a 300 Verado...... Talk to me Croaker Slinger!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RCantu75 said:


> Had a stingray and loved it! Was lucky enough to find a good deal on a used one, but now that I've sold it, can't afford a brand new one! Stupid me! Seriously considering the Tran Cat SVT 240 & a 300 Verado...... Talk to me Croaker Slinger!!!!


lol guess you haven't priced that Tran/Verado combo have you, bet you can get into a Stingray Sport with 250xs for 20k less than that Cat with a Vrod.


----------



## RCantu75 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Tran/Vrod*

Actually, I have..... I can buy each hull, with no motor!
TranCat: $29,000 w/ trailer....
StingraySport: 33,000.....

I have a hook up on some motors (new), and get get the Verado, installed, for around $17k plus tt&l...... I know it's astral on the motor, so don't go telling anyone!!! LoL.... Actually, just about anyone should be able to get that price, if they crafty and patient......


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That is one hell of a deal on a verado, I'll take one right now for that lol. Cheapest I've seen them anywhere is at Jaco and they are 18,200 plus shipping (msrp is 23k+) and then you have to get it rigged so if you can get that for 17 its a no brainer. You do know its about double for the gauges and controls for the verado although your hook up can probably give them to you for cost as well. Most Tran/300's I've heard of were in the low to mid 60's or higher and I'd read on here where you can get into Stingray Sports for mid 40's. You will love the Vrod although its going to hamper your shallow water numbers some due to the weight, but they are great engines. I just sold my latest one and are in the process of laying out my next one and its going have a 300 verado on it again so I'm serious about buying one of for that price if its available. 

Mike


----------



## FishnFool2021 (May 29, 2021)

gp2394 said:


> Get a Haynie 24 HO. I have one and it is the best overall boat.


I’m looking at getting a used one. Tell me more about these boats.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Old posts are like old library books. You shouldn't write in them. 
Start a new thread.


----------

